# Business investors



## Mattg1979

Hi,
I am hoping someone can help. I am looking for investors for a business and I am not sure as to which is the best way to go. I have seen numerous websites that charge a small fortune to be listed, but I am not sure if they are legit Amit site or money money making sites. We have a great business 
Idea and want to find the best way to get capital we are offering from 35%-51% depending on the investment. If anyone has some ideas as where to go it would be much appreciated.


----------



## vishalverma

Hello, This is a complicated situation, you are looking for sophisticated investors. Now from the information you have provided you have not started this business and you have no income or credability that this idea works. That what makes the idea a little bit harder to sell.

The only way to find investors is 
a) Register your Company with 100 shares with ASIC as PTY LTD
b) Make a Business Plan and Information Memorandum
c) In first stage you have to find investors in the professional circle

Usually any website or person who will find investors for you will charge 10 to 12 grands to start with and help you to make the IM and Plan etc. Plus only advertise you on thier website.

End of the day you have to make the effort and look for investors and they will help you with the process and charge a small % of the Funds Raised.

But I came across http://businessangels.com.au/ , Christine Charges very less then other... Though I have not tried her services, but she sounded very confident when I have a conversation with her on phone.

Wish you best of luck
Manish
MD @ Business2sell.com.au


----------



## robboat

Mattg1979 said:


> Hi,
> I am hoping someone can help. I am looking for investors for a business and I am not sure as to which is the best way to go. I have seen numerous websites that charge a small fortune to be listed, but I am not sure if they are legit Amit site or money money making sites. We have a great business
> Idea and want to find the best way to get capital we are offering from 35%-51% depending on the investment. If anyone has some ideas as where to go it would be much appreciated.


Mattg1979,

You are selling smoke....

You do not have a proper business plan as you are not sure what the value is of what you are trying to sell.

51% of nothing is not much to interest an investor......

You need to be able to actually sell the "deal" to get funding.

In my experience, if you have a really good idea, the money often finds you....

Get hard facts, real details and be prepared for some hard questions.

As far as I can see right now you have nothing except an idea in your head.....

Start doing.....make things happen! And never give up....

Good luck


----------



## Carl Desacola

Hi Mattg1979,

I'm afraid I would have to agree with robboat. I know the feedback might seem a little hard to swallow but he is 100% spot on.

Your post reveals a lot about how little you actually have to offer. Please do not take offence at this - you just need to understand that this is how your query comes across to us (and probably many others) as independent, objective third parties.

Once you progress your business idea to a point where it can be seriously pitched to investors, you would not be asking the question you are asking - you would already know where to find your angels. It may not make too much sense right now but that's just how these things work in practice.

If you really believe in your idea and want to take this seriously, you should read books such as "What Every Angel Investor Wants You to Know" by Brian Cohen and John Kador.

Kind Regards,

*Carl Desacola*
Director | Registered Migration Agent (MARN 1461661)

*Winthrop Mason | Business Lawyers & Migration Agents*
*P* (07) 3303 0843 *F* (07) 3303 0842

Winthrop Mason Pty Ltd ACN 168 185 886
AMP Place, Level 19, 10 Eagle Street, Brisbane, Qld 4000

_Individual liability limited by a scheme approved under Professional Standards Legislation_


----------



## lucasevans

I would like to give an advice for those people that is investing in some business make sure that you invest in a business that you are passionate in.


----------

